# طلب عاجل-التقسيمه الميكانيكية -وتوقيت مضخة الديزل



## محمود السلجوقي (17 يونيو 2012)

طلب توفير شرح كافي للاجزاء الاتيه
التقسيمه المكانيكيه للبنزين والديزل
تركيب وتوقيت طلميه حقن الديزل سواء وجود علامات او من غير وجود العلامات علي التروس (الافانس)
ا


تنبيه :برجاء اختيار عنوان الموضوع بحيث يدل علي المحتوي - برجاء الالتزام - تم التعديل .


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (18 يونيو 2012)

تقسيمه طلمبه الديزل بيكون الحقن في الغالب علي 10 درجات من عمود الكرنك


----------



## محمود السلجوقي (20 يونيو 2012)

احمد صلاح حجازي قال:


> تقسيمه طلمبه الديزل بيكون الحقن في الغالب علي 10 درجات من عمود الكرنك



اتمني توضيح اكثر من ذلك


----------



## جراح فلسطين (20 يونيو 2012)

بالنسبة لتقسيمة محرك البنزين 
توجد تقسيمة ترتيب الاشواط توقيت فتح الصمامات
على سبيل المثال محرك اربعة سلندر تقسيمته
1-3-4-2
تقوم اولا بارجحة الصمامات ..تبداء بارجحة صمامات اسطوانة رقم اربعة 
من خلال تدوير عمود الحدبات او camshaft عندما تلاحظ بان صمام العادم انغلق وصمام السحب بداء يفتح ---نهاية العادم وبداية سحب-- تتوقف وتثبت عمود الحدبات كما هو عليه
تبداء بتدوير عمود المرفق(( الكرنك )حتى يصبح مكبس رقم واحد في اعلى نقطة نسميها top ...تقوم بوضع المكبس في النقطة العليا اما طريق علامات الصدر علامة zero او وضع مفك طويل مكان شمعة الاشعال وتقوم بتدوير الكرنك وعندما يصل المفك لاعلى نقطة تثبت الكرنك
توجد ما يسمى بيلة عيار شد قشاط timing عندما تكون مرتخية تقوم بشد البيلية حتى يشد القشاط 
بالنسبة لتوزيع الشرار لاسلاك الاشعال حدد اتجاه دوران موزع الشرار انظر الى شاكوشة تزويع الشرار داخل غطاء الموزع في اي اتجاه ثبتت وابداء من عندها رقم واحد ثم رتب الاسلاك حسب التقسيمة 2-4-3-1


----------



## commander 15 (24 يونيو 2012)

اجابة شافية ووافية من جراح فلسطين يمكنك من خلالها ضبط عامود الكامات مع الكرنك وكذلك ضبط توقيت الاشعال
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## محمود السلجوقي (24 يونيو 2012)

*اتمني الرد في اسرع وقت*

شكرا اخي جراح فلسطين علي هذا الرد الوافي واتمني شرح التفسيمه للديزل مع طريقه تركيب وتوقيت طلمبه الحقن المستقيمه والدواره مع وجود العلامات او من غير وجود العلامات
مع ذكر هذه المصطلحات بالانجليزيه


----------



## mohammed ali sadek (7 يوليو 2012)

شكرا وارجو المساعدة اريد شرح كامل لااجزاء الديزل ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## king_triple_m (3 أغسطس 2012)

موضوع جميل ومميز الف شكر


----------

